# Keeping Austin Weird (NSFW or at all)



## Crazydad (Oct 18, 2008)

Took the kids to Zilker Park today and saw this guy on the hike and bike trail there. Then on the way home we saw him again.......


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 18, 2008)

My chain reaction: :shock:  :scratch:  

Seriously though...wow!  Why on earth would he want to go in public like that?!   I guess I shouldn't be surprised though as I've seen similar sights in Austin before.:meh:


----------



## Matty-Bass (Oct 19, 2008)

Is that legal?


----------



## tasman (Oct 19, 2008)

Was it that hot of a day to be like that, or was he just a ...........


----------



## Double H (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't think of a more uncomfortable way of riding a bike. Ouch.


----------



## tasman (Oct 19, 2008)

Double H said:


> I can't think of a more uncomfortable way of riding a bike. Ouch.


 Yeah, that would hurt.


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 19, 2008)

Matty-Bass said:


> Is that legal?


 
I guess so. Austin is a very liberal city and prides itself on it's eccentricities. They once elected a homeless flower salesman to the city council. 



tasman said:


> Was it that hot of a day to be like that, or was he just a ...........


 
Does the temp really matter? For the record, it was about 78F (so not hot)


----------



## tasman (Oct 19, 2008)

Send him up here to Canada. Its about 32F right now. He would cover up fast.


----------



## Battou (Oct 19, 2008)

Dammit...thats the last time I go out in public :lmao:


----------



## Sim (Oct 19, 2008)

Battou said:


> Dammit...thats the last time I go out in public :lmao:



Nah, just put on a helmet while you ride your bike and people will stop staring.


----------



## Battou (Oct 19, 2008)

Sim said:


> Nah, just put on a helmet while you ride your bike and people will stop staring.


----------



## Heck (Oct 19, 2008)

So whats the problem??? 



















... That can't be Texas... lmao


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 19, 2008)

Heck said:


> So whats the problem???
> 
> 
> ... That can't be Texas... lmao


 
Believe it or not, but it is Texas. Austin is not your typical Texas city. The city's unofficial motto is "Keep Austin Weird". As you can see, it is working....


----------



## EW1066 (Oct 23, 2008)

Austin is the San Fransisco of the gulf coast. It's kind of like a mentally challenged brother that should be locked in the attick.... But you dont because it's too much fun to watch them do stuff like ...lick the dust off of the sliding glass door....

Keep it weird but dont let them vote.....

Vince


----------



## Chiller (Oct 23, 2008)

tasman said:


> Send him up here to Canada. Its about 32F right now. He would cover up fast.


 :lmao::lmao:


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG! Wouldn't that hurt? It might be too hot for him to wear just that.


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahaha....thats why I love ATX!!


----------



## DavidSR (Oct 24, 2008)

This makes me glad I live near Dallas..haven't seen anything like that up here, not yet anyways! :shock:


----------



## DRoberts (Oct 26, 2008)

Poor bike seat


----------

